# Satsuma Swallowtail - off the needles! (pic warning)



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Pictures! It's soaking and getting ready for blocking, so these are pre-blocking images:










Detail of the beading (done instead of nupps):


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Beautiful!!


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

Wow! That's beautiful!


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Gorgeous!!! Wow. Beautiful work.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Lovely. You should be proud.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks, guys! It helps (??) that I've been sick with the flu for *an entire month* ... I was in bed and pretty much unconscious for one week, then able to do some knitting for a week, during which time I did a lot on this shawl ... then I went to work for a week and that was way too much ... I knocked myself back and I've been home again, mostly knitting, for the past week as well. 

I'll have absolutely no excuse not to have all my holiday knitting done, that's for sure. I am truly grateful for a generous and considerate employer (and the ability to work remotely and part time, as I am able).

Just another reason to keep a solid stash of yarn and supplies on hand - I certainly haven't been well enough to go to a yarn store ... stash to the rescue!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Lovely knitting, as usual. 




frazzlehead said:


> Just another reason to keep a solid stash of yarn and supplies on hand - I certainly haven't been well enough to go to a yarn store ... stash to the rescue!


I might need to adopt this into my reasoning for buying yarn when it speaks to me. You never know when you will be too sick to go shopping. 

I hope you are feeling better soon. The *flu* isn't supposed to last a month.


----------



## menagerie momma (Sep 29, 2008)

Very beautiful! I can only hope to do lovely work like that!

Jessie


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

The only think I see wrong with it, is that it will never be on my shoulders. Just beautiful. You are very talented.
Nancy


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Very nice. Thanks for the picture.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Simply gorgeous. I LOVE the color!!!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

And here we go .... final post-blocking pictures!

You can see that blocking makes a HUGE difference with this shawl - the pattern really shows up after it's been stretched out and allowed to dry flat.










And here's a picture on my pasture fence (no pictures of me wearing it yet, I'm quite the frightful sight at the moment!)










Details (for WIHH and anyone else interested):

The pattern is Swallowtail, by Evelyn Clark (and free on her website). The yarn is Lorna's Laces Sheperd Sock Multi in a colour called Satsuma, and the needles were my new and truly amazing 3.5 mm aluminum Hiya Hiyas. 

The trick to working this lace (and probably all 'right side patterned lace') is to double check your work on the purl row back ... if you know there ought to be 7 stitches and then a YO K YO, well, it's easy enough to count that on the way back - and if you missed a YO or somehow got a stray or missing stitch in the run of 7 stitches, you notice it right then and can fix it right away. You definitely don't want to work on this while having a conversation with someone, or watching TV or whatever - but it's a great project to sit and focus just on your knitting ... which is a really good way to take a break from the rest of one's stresses, eh?

I'm really very happy with it. I have a navy blue wool coat and hope to wear this with it during the winter.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

I did not think it could be any prettier but WOW.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

It's Beautiful!


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

very pretty, I LOVe orange!


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

So, so beautiful. Wonderful color. I have a long spice brown skirt that would be perfect with, jus' sayin'.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

That is absolutely stunning now that it is blocked. Who is this one for Frazzle? You?!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Yes Marchie, this one is mine! 

Blocking really does make a huge difference on this pattern, it just amazes me watching the design spring out.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

It is breathtaking. I love that pattern and the color. Is it bright orange or more of a pumpkin color? I might have to get some of that yarn for something.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

soooo pretty.
i think i need to go over the hurdle and make a nice shawl too


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Mrs. H the Satsuma colour is a really 'sunshiny' kind of orange - it shades from an almost yellow to a deep orange that might be kinda like the outside of a pumpkin skin, but not browny, like the colour of a pumpkin pie.

The colour picture on their website is a good approximation: http://www.lornaslaces.net/colors.asp

And wow, what colours! and what names! Zombie BBQ? Robot Overlord? - and may I just say that FLAME looks like ... wow, would THAT make a gorgeous shawl!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

GORGEOUS !!!! Knitting lace is very difficult - great job !!!!!!


----------



## SteelRose (Jul 19, 2010)

Oooh very nice!


----------



## sweet_mae (May 11, 2002)

Beautiful:goodjob:


----------

